# Private Johnson Beharry V.C



## Medvedya (Apr 28, 2005)

Read about it here

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/mai...ml&sSheet=/portal/2005/04/28/ixportaltop.html


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2005)

An amazing man, and a great soldier!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 28, 2005)

So he finally got it. Good stuff!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 28, 2005)

I've put this in another post somewhere, but each medal has to be specially made for it's recipient from a slice of the final piece of a Russian field gun's bronze cascabel captured in the Crimean War. 

There is enough metal left for another eighty five.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh really? I honestly didn't know that.
The VC is one of the few British medals which are still part of the Canadian military honours system. I'm curious if one were to be awarded whether they'd still use a piece of that cannon. I'd imagine nowadays any Canadian VC would be made from some other piece of bronze, but you never know.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 28, 2005)

No, if you or your collegues in the Canadian Armed Forces win a V.C you get exactly the same personal handmade gong, and your day at Buckingham Palace. 

A VC is a VC.

http://www.members.shaw.ca/kcic1/vcwinners.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 28, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 28, 2005)

The only difference is instead of 'For Valour' a Canadians will read 'Pro Valore'


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah, that I _did_ know. It's to do with the whole bilingual thing. Easier to do that than to try and fit it on in both English and French.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 28, 2005)

This is a better site about Canadian V.C's - gives a brief account of each winners actions.

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/cmdp/mainmenu/group01/cdn_vc


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah, I've seen that. It's a good little record.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 28, 2005)

If you prefer, there is always that site :
 http://www.victoriacross.net/default.asp


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 28, 2005)

Here's the sad story about a V.C winner who lived at a house which is five minutes walk from me.

That's not the only connection my family has with this story though.......

http://www.mdani.demon.co.uk/esjd/index.htm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 28, 2005)

Quite a heroic story. 

Do tell, what other connection does it have with your family?


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 28, 2005)

Ah, you'll have to read through to the end! It's much better explained there, since you also need to know what went wrong for him.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 28, 2005)

Whoops! Never even noticed the multiple pages. 

Ah, the radio producer?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 28, 2005)

Correct?


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 29, 2005)

Yep - good story eh?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

Quite.


----------

